
Overheated Arctic sign of climate change 'vicious circle' - mjfern
http://phys.org/news/2016-11-overheated-arctic-climate-vicious-circle.html
======
Tempest1981
This is frustrating to watch, and feel so powerless to have any impact.

~~~
hodgesrm
Have you looked into ways you can personally derive energy from less
environmentally destructive sources? I just started a meetup in Berkeley to
get together with people interested in clean energy. [1] Time to take matters
in our own hands. :)

[1] [https://www.meetup.com/Berkeley-Clean-Energy-
Hackers/](https://www.meetup.com/Berkeley-Clean-Energy-Hackers/)

p.s., If you live near Berkeley c'mon down.

Edit: fixed typo

